# Between A Few Farm Names...



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 23, 2011)

Here they are.....

Rocky Corner Farm
Lazy Lavender Farm
Dandelion Creek Farm
Dandelion Farm 
(Something ) Lavender Farm

What do you think is best? What's a good word to put before Lavender?


----------



## warthog (Apr 23, 2011)

Lucky Lavender Farm?


----------



## mistee (Apr 23, 2011)

lost
lovely
lonely


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 23, 2011)

I like the lost lavender farm!!!!!!!! Keep em' comin'


----------



## mistee (Apr 23, 2011)

lace -n-lavender


----------



## jlbpooh (Apr 23, 2011)

I like the Dandelion Creek Farm name myself.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

I myself liked Lost Lavender and Dandelion Creek.
What about Frog Hollow, Dragonfly Glen, or Lavender Creek..?
Or maybe Dandelion Puff Place, hehe. When they go to seed they're cool looking. I'd LOVE one as a farm emblem or logo or something! Just a simple black and white thing, with a few seeds spreading on the wind...

Maybe Thistledew Farm?
Sort of a pun on "This'll do". 

Edit: or something with "sward" in it perhaps? A sward is like a green grassy place.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

Duck Keeper said:
			
		

> Maybe *Thistledew Farm*?
> Sort of a pun on "This'll do".


I *LIKE* it!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 24, 2011)

The thing is with the "Dandelion Creek" name, we only have a seasonal creek after it rains, which is in the spring and winter mainly, and then it dries up.

I still like lost lavender farm, except we're on a main road, so I don't know about that!


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Apr 24, 2011)

Wouldn't worry about the dry creek...lol, we are Island Creek Farm, and I am not even 100% sure there still IS an Island Creek!  Still shows on maps, but I think it has gone underground!

(and no, no one seems to know WHY it was called "island" creek)


----------



## sandrachx (Apr 25, 2011)

we are "almost amish acres" and we aren't amish. friends called us that when they saw we moved from the city, heat with wood, grow/can/freeze our own produce, raise our own eggs, etc. 

i say it's because i won't give up my blow dryer or coffeemaker...


----------



## country freedom (Apr 26, 2011)

Dandelion Lavender Farm
Lavender Lace Farm


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 26, 2011)

How about Mud Hellhole Farm or Noah's Ark Farm - very suitable for where we are 

Hows about - Lavender Creed Farm


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 26, 2011)

I still have to say that I really like the name suggestion made by RabbleRoost Farm(formerly Duck Keeper) of *Thistledew Farm* . It has that cute, play on words, fun ring to it! I know it's a name *I* sure won't forget any time soon!


----------



## Okie Amazon (Apr 26, 2011)

I once took a check from a lady at the vet clinic and her check said
"Oleo Acres - one of the cheaper spreads"


----------



## country freedom (Apr 27, 2011)

Okie Amazon said:
			
		

> I once took a check from a lady at the vet clinic and her check said
> "Oleo Acres - one of the cheaper spreads"


----------



## country freedom (Apr 27, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I still have to say that I really like the name suggestion made by RabbleRoost Farm(formerly Duck Keeper) of *Thistledew Farm* . It has that cute, play on words, fun ring to it! I know it's a name *I* sure won't forget any time soon!


Lovely play on words, and a beautiful name! I'd go for it.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 27, 2011)

country freedom said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the thing is, our farm is constantly growing, so what we have now will probably not do


----------



## dianneS (Apr 27, 2011)

> Maybe Thistledew Farm?
> Sort of a pun on "This'll do".


I really like that too!  Where'd you come up with that?  That would fit my farm!  We've got thistles everywhere and they are the bane of my existance!  We have extensive landscaped gardens and those thistles are just so persistant.  They drive my neighbors nuts too.

  I've been stuck trying to name our farm too.  I've been trying to think of a name using a tree, plant, landmark  or body of water.  Our stream doesn't have a name.  We have a bunch of locust trees, walnuts, and white willows.  We have thistles everywhere as well as lots of phlox, lillies, iris white roses.  I'm still stuck, can't think of anything.    I do like that Thistledew though!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 27, 2011)

dianneS said:
			
		

> > Maybe Thistledew Farm?
> > Sort of a pun on "This'll do".
> 
> 
> ...


Just do a quick google search to verify that the name is not already taken elsewhere, if nothing comes up but this forum thread, then by all means, use it! Doesn't seem like the OP wants to use it.... fair game. 
I can only find a refference to Thistledew Farm honey, bee's wax, bee product & services.... so you might be able to use it.... might.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea, you can use it!!!!! It fits your farm much better than mine!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreaming of Goats: Where are you located? (What state?)
If you are out west/southwest, I would suggest going spanish for your farm name: *Arroyo de Lavanda Granja*.  Which translates to Lavender Creek Farm(literal translation would actually be more like: Creek of Lavender Farm)  _The spanish word used here for creek is translated as brook, and also called a wash is usually a dry river, creek or stream bedgulch that temporarily or seasonally fills and flows after sufficient rain._

PS: the link for your website comes up with : Page not found. :/


----------



## dianneS (Apr 28, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> Yea, you can use it!!!!! It fits your farm much better than mine!


I just might!  I'd have to run it by my husband.  It does kind of remind me of when we were looking for a property.  We had seen so many farms and were at our wits end.  We had all but exhausted the market.  Even though we love, love, love our place we were kind of at that point where we felt like "This'll do".

(And of course, those thistles that are everywhere.   )

I'll do a google search on the name, although I've seen the same farm names repeated, even locally.  I don't have a "working" farm and don't sell anything right now.  We just want to give the old place a name.

All I can find is the honey place too.  Maybe I could change the farm part and go with "thisledew acres" or something like that?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 28, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Dreaming of Goats: Where are you located? (What state?)
> If you are out west/southwest, I would suggest going spanish for your farm name: *Arroyo de Lavanda Granja*.  Which translates to Lavender Creek Farm(literal translation would actually be more like: Creek of Lavender Farm)  _The spanish word used here for creek is translated as brook, and also called a wash is usually a dry river, creek or stream bedgulch that temporarily or seasonally fills and flows after sufficient rain._
> 
> PS: the link for your website comes up with : Page not found. :/


Oh yea, sorry, I deleted the website


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 28, 2011)

dianneS said:
			
		

> All I can find is the honey place too.  Maybe I could change the farm part and go with "thisledew acres" or something like that?


Where the other place is just a honey "farm" you should be able to use the name for your farm with no problems, even in registering animals(if you decide to). When it comes to the registration, all that matters is that no one else has registered with that name.  which I am fairly certain that a bee farm has not registered animals.


----------



## dianneS (Apr 29, 2011)

> When it comes to the registration, all that matters is that no one else has registered with that name.  which I am fairly certain that a bee farm has not registered animals


That's good to know!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

I think I found Thistledew somewhere online when I was looking for my own farm names. 
The person basically used it to call their land something, but as far as I know it wasn't like an actual farm name for them.
I loved it, but there's no thistles or anything nearby, and I do plan on getting a bit bigger in the future, AND I have such a motley collection of animals... I picked "Rabble" because it means a disorderly collection or a confused medley and I certainly have disorder with my chickens, ducks, geese, goats, and rabbits. 
And then there's the gardens... Last year I just sort of threw seeds in a patch of dirt and harvested whatever came up.


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2011)

RabbleRoost Farm said:
			
		

> And then there's the gardens... Last year I just sort of threw seeds in a patch of dirt and harvested whatever came up.


"Naturalized" gardens can be fun


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

This year it's a bunch of onions, rhubarb (hope that grows well, I love rhubarb pies! Plus I want to try it in some savory dishes too), with some radishes broadcasted all over the place. It isn't all planted yet though. The main garden is more organized. An entire row of turnips though... Yikes! I'll be eating turnips until I can't stand to look at them anymore. 

Good to give away, or for animal feed, if nothing else.


----------

